# Easter foaling??



## shelly (Apr 12, 2009)

Here are Pixie's pics from today...her udder is hard and warm, had small wax on one nipple but not again after I knocked it off. Milk has gone to the next squares in MN test kit...still only 40% though. Clear and sticky within a couple seconds in palm...cloudy when put into clear container though. Her vulva is much more relaxed and dark red inside. Her belly has dropped even more if that is possible!!! OH!

What do you all think? Easter baby?

yesterday belly







today belly






vulva yesterday






inside color yesterday






vulva today






inside color today






udder yesterday






udder today


----------



## Riverdance (Apr 12, 2009)

I find that when their vulva turns a dark red, they are going to foal soon. Usually within 24 hours. Same with the waxing, though I have had a couple who took 48 hours to foal with the waxing.

I would surely keep an eye on her.


----------



## shelly (Apr 12, 2009)

:nervous



ray That's what I'm hoping!!! We shall see...I won't be sleeping much tonight!


----------



## joylee123 (Apr 12, 2009)

[SIZE=12pt]What a lovely mare



Keeping my fingers crossed for you:wink [/SIZE]

Joy


----------



## ShaunaL (Apr 12, 2009)

Good luck! She looks close! Tidbit's vulva was light pink around 4 pm and then when I checked her at 9 it was dark red. She foaled at 12:30am



I'm excited for you, I'll have your cam up tonight when I can


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Apr 12, 2009)

that is one dropped mare  heres hoping she gives you an easter baby


----------



## minie812 (Apr 12, 2009)

I really do not see where you would think she was prego?



I really think you just need to send her to my place and I will take care of her


----------



## shelly (Apr 12, 2009)

WE HAVE WAX!!!!!! Can't see it very well but I can feel it on both nipples!!!!



:HappyBounce


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Apr 12, 2009)

I can't wait!!!! Of course it just happens to be below freezing here, but who cares! We just want Pixie to have a safe foaling!!


----------



## Becky (Apr 12, 2009)

Is she on Marestare?


----------



## shelly (Apr 12, 2009)

Becky said:


> Is she on Marestare?


yes...here is her link: http://www.marestare.com/cam.php?alias=mjspainted


----------



## Becky (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks! I'll be watching for awhile tonight.


----------

